# volocano eruption



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

How has it been around the central Luzon region with the eruption of Taal volcano? I heard ash was dropping in Manila.

art


----------



## expatuk2016 (Mar 20, 2016)

We were actually in Tagatay on Saturday at the Twin lakes restaurant ! Celebrating the Sisters birthday !
Nice and sunny day, no inclination that the Volcano was about to erupt !
Woke up Sunday morning everything covered in ash ! And we are 2 hours away ! 
Sister happy though she is a college teacher so no classes !


----------



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

I heard ash was falling lightly in Manila. This is a small volcano but still dangerous one. I wonder about coming back to the Philippines. Luzon has volcanoes and typhoons. the central region around cebu has typhoons also. then Mindanao island has earthquakes. 

I am wondering where it is safe there from volcanoes, earthquakes, floods and typhoons.

art


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

greenstreak1946 said:


> I heard ash was falling lightly in Manila. This is a small volcano but still dangerous one. I wonder about coming back to the Philippines. Luzon has volcanoes and typhoons. the central region around cebu has typhoons also. then Mindanao island has earthquakes.
> 
> I am wondering where it is safe there from volcanoes, earthquakes, floods and typhoons.
> 
> art


Perhaps you are safer in the USA where you only have earthquakes, volcanoes, hurricanes and tornados.


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

Anyone know how far the exclusion zone extends? I was thinking about going back to Manila but would be driving up through Puerto Galleria to Batangus then on the SLEX back to Manila.

Is this route still open? Safe to travel?


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Manitoba said:


> Anyone know how far the exclusion zone extends? I was thinking about going back to Manila but would be driving up through Puerto Galleria to Batangus then on the SLEX back to Manila.
> 
> Is this route still open? Safe to travel?


I heard 15-17 km from the Volcano so you should be okay.


----------



## MikenKeira (Jul 3, 2017)

Gary D said:


> Perhaps you are safer in the USA where you only have earthquakes, volcanoes, hurricanes and tornados.


And lots of guns !


----------



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

Gary D said:


> Perhaps you are safer in the USA where you only have earthquakes, volcanoes, hurricanes and tornados.


hey Gary D, you know as well as I know the weather is worse in the Phillipines since it is a 'narrow island. Yeah we have hurricanes, tornadoes and etc here. I have lived here for 68 years and never been around a tornado.

You need to compare apples to apples. We have 3600 miles across our country to get away from bad weather. Is it 3600 miles across the island there??????

art


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

greenstreak1946 said:


> hey Gary D, you know as well as I know the weather is worse in the Phillipines since it is a 'narrow island. Yeah we have hurricanes, tornadoes and etc here. I have lived here for 68 years and never been around a tornado.
> 
> You need to compare apples to apples. We have 3600 miles across our country to get away from bad weather. Is it 3600 miles across the island there??????
> 
> art


The point I was making is that they don't happen all over the Philippines all the time the same as in the USA. This has been my longest stay so far in the Philippines and I've not personally experienced any of them yet, although they have been happening in other areas.


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

greenstreak1946 said:


> hey Gary D, you know as well as I know the weather is worse in the Phillipines since it is a 'narrow island.......
> 
> art


Then I guess that you will be happier staying in the USA????


----------



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

I was just asking where is the safest place there to live at now. I lived in the Davao area for over a year and had no problems several years ago but now they are having several earthquakes. 

I never ask for all this negative response. I was just asking for some advice.

art


----------



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

hi Gary D

Yeah I agree with you about the bad weather not happening all the time there just like here in the usa. It seems the weather is getting worse no matter where we live at now. BUT SOME SAY THERE IS NO CLIMATE CHANGE. Go figure.

Art


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

I am sure the lost souls when Mount Vesuvius erupted 2,000 years ago never saw it coming apart from the occasional grumble.
Simply look at what has recently happened in Oz with the wild fires, some friends lost houses and yes they will rebuild and soldier on. 
Calamities are intrinsic within/on our planet/where we have no choice but to live, finding a safe abode? Then the next disaster? We have no control, but push on and prosper. Hopefully.
All countries suffer natures whims.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Tiz (Jan 23, 2016)

greenstreak1946 said:


> How has it been around the central Luzon region with the eruption of Taal volcano? I heard ash was dropping in Manila.
> 
> art


We had a small coating of ash here in BGC.
I stayed indoors with the windows closed, just turned off the A/C to stop any damage that the ash might do.

Worst thing for me is that the condo management have decided to close the pool and empty it.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

The Philippines is no more safe or unsafe as anywhere else, **** happens. If your residence is built to standard typhoons and earthquakes are not usually a problem unless it's a biggy. The typhoon come in from the east so live on the west side. There's only 3-4 volcanoes that play up occasionally so don't live near one. Earthquakes well not a lot you can do about that. UK actually has 200-300 earthquakes per year.


----------



## JamesNichols (Jan 14, 2020)

I think the alert level has already drop from 4. As i see some videos lot of rescuing missions are on going specially for animals. Be safe everyone.


----------



## Tiz (Jan 23, 2016)

https://cnnphilippines.com/news/2020/1/16/Taal-Volcano-eruption-alert-level.html

Phivolcs may lower alert level if Taal Volcano's activity continues to wane

Metro Manila (CNN Philippines, January 16) — State volcanologists are studying the possibility of lowering the alert level of Taal Volcano if its activity continues to decrease.

The Philippine Institute of Volcanology and Seismology (Phivolcs) said Taal's activity "generally waned" on Thursday, so they are observing the lull.

Phivolcs Volcano Monitoring and Eruption Prediction Division Chief Mariton Bornas said they are now studying the data for the sake of evacuees who are uncomfortable leaving their homes and staying in evacuation centers.

"Kung maging matagal ang lull, pwedeng babaan ang alert level," she said in a briefing.

She said it's typical for a volcano to enter a lull during a prolonged eruption, adding it doesn't mean a hazardous eruption is no longer possible. Alert Level 4 remains pending Phivolcs' decision.

"Hindi pa rin tinatanggal ang panganib na maaaring pumutok nang malakas. Pero tinitignan na rin natin ngayon ang possibility na mag-lull ng considerable na tagal," she said.

Despite the volcano's calmer exterior, the Phivolcs official warned there is potentially dangerous activity underneath Taal. She said there are fewer volcanic earthquakes but its intensities remain strong. The volcano also continues to emit high amounts of sulfur dioxide. These signal there is movement of magma or molten rocks underneath.

Bornas advised residents to avoid going back to their homes located in the "danger zone" or within a 14-kilometer radius of the volcano’s crater as the threat of a hazardous eruption remains.

"Kami po ang magsasabi kung maaari na pong ibaba ang ating guard. Status quo muna dahil ganoon pa rin ang kalagayan," she said.

Authorities on Thursday gave residents of Talisay, Batangas a few hours to check their homes and valuables amid an order to evacuate the town. Talisay is a low lying area, making it vulnerable to dangerous volcanic explosion.


----------



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

well, I feel so sorry for the ones that have lost just about everything they had there. What will they do to survive this disaster there. They are already just surviving and now this.

Hope for the best for them.

art


----------



## Tiz (Jan 23, 2016)

Has anyone heard from digitalchic?

She was living at Tagaytay.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Tiz said:


> Has anyone heard from digitalchic?
> 
> She was living at Tagaytay.


Was She?

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

greenstreak1946 said:


> hey Gary D, you know as well as I know the weather is worse in the Phillipines since it is a 'narrow island. Yeah we have hurricanes, tornadoes and etc here. I have lived here for 68 years and never been around a tornado.
> 
> You need to compare apples to apples. We have 3600 miles across our country to get away from bad weather. Is it 3600 miles across the island there??????
> 
> art


Definitely not art but perhaps apples need to be compared and compared correctly.
One can also go about their daily business and be hit by a bus tomorrow.

Australia is some 75%/80% of the size of the U.S. and if you want safe from natures fury in Oz you move to the centre, Bl*ody hot and a long way from east or west coast norms. South and North also. Extreme temps but none of what you mentioned, mostly lame and boring and those moving/living in those extremes are there for the bucks and care little for catastrophes.

Back to the bus scenario. When your number is up that's it, electricity or rampaging elephant appear to have a lot to answer for as well. Where in this world are we safe?
Home an happiness is where you find it, due diligence as always. Don't look back and go with your heart.

Another ramble, sorry art.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

JamesNichols said:


> I think the alert level has already drop from 4. As i see some videos lot of rescuing missions are on going specially for animals. Be safe everyone.


Hi James and welcome to the forum, good sentiments.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

greenstreak1946 said:


> well, I feel so sorry for the ones that have lost just about everything they had there. What will they do to survive this disaster there. They are already just surviving and now this.
> 
> Hope for the best for them.
> 
> art


Unfortunately, the reality is that the poor people in the most danger should not have even been living where they are living. Living on the volcano island is supposedly banned, but somehow many people have been living there. I read that the volcanic soil is very fertile and the fishing is good.

The barangays on the edge of Taal lake shouldn't exist either. This is an active volcano and goes off every 50 years or so. Memories are very short. The government should not allow certain areas to repopulate after an eruption. The last big activity was from 1965 to 1977, 12 years! This one could still have a lot of danger left in it!


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

DonAndAbby said:


> Unfortunately, the reality is that the poor people in the most danger should not have even been living where they are living. Living on the volcano island is supposedly banned, but somehow many people have been living there. I read that the volcanic soil is very fertile and the fishing is good.
> 
> The barangays on the edge of Taal lake shouldn't exist either. This is an active volcano and goes off every 50 years or so. Memories are very short. The government should not allow certain areas to repopulate after an eruption. The last big activity was from 1965 to 1977, 12 years! This one could still have a lot of danger left in it!


did a lot of business in Taal...these are pics there of the volcano...the church has survived more than 500 yrs.....destroyed by volcano in 1754 and rebuilt in another location to survive still.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Volcano Hazard*



Manitoba said:


> Anyone know how far the exclusion zone extends? I was thinking about going back to Manila but would be driving up through Puerto Galleria to Batangus then on the SLEX back to Manila.
> 
> Is this route still open? Safe to travel?


Found another helpful link. https://hazardhunter.georisk.gov.ph


----------



## isabellamor (Jan 23, 2020)

Taal Volcano still spewed more ashes, according to the news eruption is not yet over. Take care you guys and make sure to wear an N95 mask if you are around Batangas or Tagaytay.


----------



## Rebaqshratz (May 15, 2016)

I am approx. 25 KMs from Taal...we had black skies and about a 1/4 inch of ash. We cleaned up everything with a hose and soaking of the grass and flower gardens and it has rained lightly 2 times since the original ash fall so the roof is now cleared off. The no go zone was 14.8 KMs in radius of the volcano when it was a level four status. They have reduced it to a level 3 recently..people are returning but no one is legally allowed on the island itself. The boats of the fishermen have been confiscated by the Coast Guard and the fishermen have been threatened with arrest if they continue...they fished almost everyday...their argument is that they have been fishing for 50 years what else can they do? Something interesting is some of the suggestions coming from politicians of relocating everyone that lived in that same 14.8 KM radius. This amounts to relocating 12 towns and 2 cities - including Tagaytay City!!! They have estimated 60 Billion pesos to do that. I suspect if that comes to pass it will be far greater than 60B with all of the high end houses and hotels, restaurants and even a full blown mall. They will be plenty of heart ache if anyone expects to get FMV for their land and home...all governments define FMV so in that regard I hope that doesn't happen...unless the buy out is truly fair. In 1965 there were 1500 deaths associated with an angry Taal...so far only 4 deaths have been recorded and it seems that was aged folks with breathing issues or heart conditions which were exacebrated by the eruption...sad nonetheless


----------

